# Glutaraldehyde dispenser



## KeyLime (May 4, 2014)

Does anyone using glutaraldehyde use a drop system or a dispenser of some kind to gradually add during the day?


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Tom's Aqua Lifter Pump


----------



## KeyLime (May 4, 2014)

Thank you, TPM!

Any particulars on how to set it up for glutaraldehyde? Do you use a water container to dilute the glut?

That led me to this Airwick Freshmatic hack


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

KeyLime said:


> Thank you, TPM!
> 
> Any particulars on how to set it up for glutaraldehyde? Do you use a water container to dilute the glut?
> 
> That led me to this Airwick Freshmatic hack


Sorry for the late reply, I just saw this now. I've never used Glutaraldehyde, I've always just stuck with excel. I would imagine you need to dilute the glut but all you would do is choose a dosing container, put your diluted glut in and then connect the pump/timer and figure out how many ML you want dosed a day. It's a nifty little pump


----------

